# VPN



## ROMs101 (Sep 7, 2008)

Good Day Guys,,,

What are be best open source apps for VPN?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You're looking for a free VPN service?

You won't find anything reasonably good unless you pay for VPN.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Not sure if they are the best, but definitely the most widely available. Have experimented with Freelan for remote access.

freelan - A VPN client that loves you !
https://openvpn.net/


----------



## ROMs101 (Sep 7, 2008)

@Masterchiefxx17, that's true Masterchiefxx17, definitely i agree with you,, :thumb:

@gcavan, yeah.. this is good, it says to the article FREE as in FREE BEER lol,

let see what this can do....


cheer up!!!!:grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I find this one to be pretty popular:

Free VPN Service | Free VPN Software - Hotspot Shield VPN


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The paid version may be alright. The 'free' version is ad sponsored.


----------



## CyberTunnelRat (Feb 28, 2015)

I never have used a "free" VPN but I can say that if you're really going to invest in a "premium" VPN that you really need to do your extensive research on all of them to verify their Privacy Policy and ToS...also, ask tons of question to make sure you can trust them. It took me a longtime to come to my conclusion to which VPN I will be investing in, sometimes patience pays off for VPN's. 

A lot of factors play into choosing the correct VPN for your specific usage, be very wary of "free" VPN's since majority are completely shady since they profit off of Ads and who knows what else and obviously your privacy isn't a single concern for them since you're not paying a single cent towards them so their not obligated to be privacy friendly. 

Extremely important question's to ask VPN Service Providers...

1. Do you keep ANY logs which would allow you to match an IP-address and a time stamp to a user of your service? If so, exactly what information do you hold and for how long?

2. Under what jurisdictions does your company operate and under what exact circumstances will you share the information you hold with a 3rd party?

3. What tools are used to monitor and mitigate abuse of your service?

4. In the event you receive a DMCA takedown notice or European equivalent, how are these handled?

5. What steps are taken when a valid court order asks your company to identify an active user of your service?

6. Is BitTorrent and other file-sharing traffic allowed on all servers? If not, why?

7. Which payment systems do you use and how are these linked to individual user accounts?

8. What is the most secure VPN connection and encryption algorithm you would recommend to your users?

If they hesitate and or completely refuse to answer any of thee above questions, avoid them at all costs. I had a brainfart...

I digress...

*EDIT:* Watch out for the backdoor called WebRTC as well while utilizing a VPN, it affects Chrome, FireFox, and Opera but not Safari and IE...however you can install a Extension for Chrome and FireFox but Opera is far more complicated.


----------



## CyberTunnelRat (Feb 28, 2015)

Here is a great article and also a lot of user-comments...

Which VPN Services Take Your Anonymity Seriously? 2015 Edition | TorrentFreak

:thumb:


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

CyberTunnelRat said:


> I never have used a "free" VPN but I can say that if you're really going to invest in a "premium" VPN that you really need to do your extensive research on all of them to verify their Privacy Policy and ToS...also, ask tons of question to make sure you can trust them. It took me a longtime to come to my conclusion to which VPN I will be investing in, sometimes patience pays off for VPN's.
> 
> A lot of factors play into choosing the correct VPN for your specific usage, be very wary of "free" VPN's since majority are completely shady since they profit off of Ads and who knows what else and obviously your privacy isn't a single concern for them since you're not paying a single cent towards them so their not obligated to be privacy friendly.
> 
> ...


I would like your opinion for one to use, and I will pay. I have been in Bahrain and everyone has issues with Free ones. My company is sending me out again to another foreign country, Romania, and highly recommended I get one. Can you pm, or put it on here, what VPNs you would recommend. I am mostly going to do banking, email, netflix etc.
Thanks in advance..


----------



## CyberTunnelRat (Feb 28, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I would like your opinion for one to use, and I will pay. I have been in Bahrain and everyone has issues with Free ones. My company is sending me out again to another foreign country, Romania, and highly recommended I get one. Can you pm, or put it on here, what VPNs you would recommend. I am mostly going to do banking, email, netflix etc.
> Thanks in advance..


*WARNING...Great Wall of Text...* :whistling:

I am not backed by College Degrees and or an Expert, this is solely from my experience with VPN Service Providers, extensive research, and keeping up to date on Data Retention Laws. 

HideMyA**/Other VPN Service Providers will sell your butt to your Government and they do/will/can log all your activity. IMHO, avoid all US/CA/EU/HK/AU VPN Service Providers at all costs, do your research (keep up to date on these countries activity) and you'll see those countries Governments will force VPN Service Providers to either give up User Data, force them to start logging User Data, and or shutdown completely (hopefully these VPN Service Providers will just simply shutdown their doors).

Global Data Protection Handbook

VPN Service Providers whom are in the Green/Limited rating are key. :thumb:

Never ever utilize "Free" VPN Service Providers, never ever TRUST them with your privacy ever. Factor in the price you pay monthly for your ISP and never ever pay more than that for a VPN Service Provider...never ever.

Always read the ToS/Privacy Policy and ask some serious questions to the VPN Service Providers, if they can't answer your question and or completely refuses to answer it...RUN AWAY!

I would highly suggest utilizing FF with these add-ons while always in Incognito mode...

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/user/ChrisAntaki/?src=api#my-submissions 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/self-destructing-cookies/?src=userprofile 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/user-agent-switcher/?src=userprofile 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/user-agent-js-fixer/?src=userprofile 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/worldip/?src=userprofile 
https://tools.google.com/dlpage/gaoptout 
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flagfox/?src=userprofile
Tech Patterns :: Firefox UserAgent Switcher list

I highly suggest and recommend checking out these VPN Service Providers...

https://www.expressvpn.com/
https://cryptostorm.is/
https://nordvpn.com/ 

I chose to invest in with NordVPN and no regrets and or buyers remorse, their VPN Service is Tier 1 and have had no hiccups and or failures. Their Windows App is completely User-Friendly and GUI is simplistic and minimalist and works as advertised. NordVPN will be adding far more Servers by the end of 2016 and NordVPN really does listen to it's customers and pushes out updates that are completely stable. Customer Service is Tier 1 as well, very friendly and helpful. IMHO, NordVPN's price's are affordable vs others. Absolutely no DNS Leaks ever and speeds are generous while being practical.


I completely and fully trust NordVPN with my Privacy.


NordVPN...Register, Choose a Subscription, Download their App for your OS and or use their OpenVPN Config Settings, Sign in, Select a Server of your choice, visit ipleak.net and Good to go.

I used my personal Gmail/PayPal account for registration with NordVPN due to the fact that I do not torrent, visit darknet, do not commit illegal cyber crimes, and all that other crap. I invested in a VPN to hide from idiots who think it's cute and hip to dos attack, dox, crack and hack, and other childish crap. I have far more trust issues with browsing the internet than I do attempting to hide from the NSA, CIA, ISP, and the like. Those agencies know who I am and where I am, they just don't mess with me since I mind my P's & Q's vs attempting to become a script kiddie, hacker, and cracker. 


I am truly not paranoid about Government Agencies and or ISP's since they have been collecting, storing, and analyzing our meta-data for a good minute. In fact, you can call and or write to your ISP and ask to obtain upwards of 6 months worth of your meta-data. They might tell you to obtain a Lawyer but you do not need one (check your ToS/Privacy Policy and even local laws...might be different for you). You will see all your meta-data for up to 6 months, you might just get turned off from using the internet again...fair warning. Also, your ISP outsources to 5,000+ Private Sector Companies to collect, store, and analyze our meta-data...this was announced many many years ago just can't pull up the article to prove otherwise. 



Even with a VPN, you can be discovered and it's not difficult for all parties involved to do so.



Another reason is that I am not a Big nor Small Fish. 



I digress...
:hide:


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

CyberTunnelRat said:


> *WARNING...Great Wall of Text...* :whistling:
> 
> I am not backed by College Degrees and or an Expert, this is solely from my experience with VPN Service Providers, extensive research, and keeping up to date on Data Retention Laws.
> 
> ...


thanks a bunch


----------



## CyberTunnelRat (Feb 28, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> thanks a bunch


You're welcome!


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

CyberTunnelRat said:


> You're welcome!


I am using it and it is not too difficult. If overseas, ie Romania where I will be soon, should I just log in to another country, ir USA, UK etc to be secure or does it matter as NORDVPN doesnt keep logs etc.
Just want to be able to surf, listen to Pandora music etc with no logging or blocks.


----------



## ROMs101 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks a lot CyberTunnelRat....


----------



## CyberTunnelRat (Feb 28, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I am using it and it is not too difficult. If overseas, ie Romania where I will be soon, should I just log in to another country, ir USA, UK etc to be secure or does it matter as NORDVPN doesnt keep logs etc.
> Just want to be able to surf, listen to Pandora music etc with no logging or blocks.


You'll be secure with any of NordVPN's servers, just remember that connecting from an EU ISP to a US VPN will increase your latency/ping and decrease your down&up speeds. 




ROMs101 said:


> Thanks a lot CyberTunnelRat....


You're welcome.


----------



## Steve40th (Feb 7, 2005)

CyberTunnelRat said:


> You'll be secure with any of NordVPN's servers, just remember that connecting from an EU ISP to a US VPN will increase your latency/ping and decrease your down&up speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again, so if in Romania, log into Romania server there? For most stuff speed isnt important, such as banking etc.


----------



## CyberTunnelRat (Feb 28, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> Thanks again, so if in Romania, log into Romania server there? For most stuff speed isnt important, such as banking etc.


You can connect to which ever server you please and it'll be identical privacy no matter the server selection but the closer you're to the server will allow you to have greater response with sites and services while running the VPN.


----------

